# Marine Corps Boot Camp Humor



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2014)

Though the title says Marine Corps, I think we can almost all agree that many of our Drill Instructor's did some stuff that looking back on you can't do anything but laugh. 

While reading an article on a Marine during WW2 who made five beach landings, I ran across something that made me about dump coffee all over my keyboard. *"“We had footlockers we kept locked, and if you lost the key, he put a bucket on your head, and you had to march up and down the squadbay, chanting, ‘I’m a s---bird from Yemassee because I lost my locker key.’ ”"
*
That 100% made my morning and I just felt like sharing it with you all because I think many of us can relate to having to do something similar.

If you want to read the full article, here it is. https://www.mca-marines.org/leatherneck/2014/09/don-harris


----------



## Grunt (Sep 5, 2014)

I have often heard the cliche' that there are "no stupid questions." Well, I learned that isn't always the truth. One of the guys in my platoon asked the DI a question -- and to be totally honest -- it WAS a stupid question that had nothing to do with the subject at hand.

After asking the question, the DI paused and told him to go to his rack, grab his bedsheet, and bring it back to him. After returning with the bedsheet, the DI told him to drape it over his body as if he was acting like a ghost. After covering himself with the sheet, the DI then instructed him to run back and forth -- the entire length of the squadbay -- while screaming out in a loud and motivated manner, "I am the phantom of ignorance, I have come to steal brain...I am the phantom of ignorance, I have come to make you stupid..."and on and on and on for fifteen minutes.

Well, and then there was the time that someone asked to make an "emergency head call" and the DI made an example of that poor miserable as well...but, that it a story for another time. 

Yep...those were the days. 

Truthfully, there were so many stories made...I couldn't begin to write about all of them. It was endless....


----------



## brokenjar03 (Sep 7, 2014)

One of my favorite stories to break the ice with people wondering what bootcamp was like is to tell them about our post-meal sprints.  We'd run until someone puked and subsequently had to clean the puke off the ground and place it into their cargo pocket.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 8, 2014)

Day Two. Platoon at attention in front of their racks. Enter the Senior DI and an unknown Gunnery Sgt wearing a Smokey the Bear hat and carrying a clipboard.
"Prives," the SDI says, "This is Gunnery Sergeant Morgan, the _Interservice Liason NCO. _Now is your last opportunity if you choose to transfer to another branch of service. Gunny?"
"Privates," the Gunny says, "I'll be processing the transfers this week so I'll need the names of any of you who want to lat move to another branch. Now how many of you would like to transfer to the Navy?"
Five or six hands go up. The Gunny records the names on his clipboard.
"Okay, Prives," he says, "How many would like to transfer to the Army?"
Two or three hands go up and the Gunny records the names on his clipboard.
"All right. How many of you men would like to transfer to the Air Force?"
Fifteen hands go up. The Gunny records each name diligently on his clipboard. When he's done, he hands the clipboard to the Senior DI and says: "These backstabbing motherfuckers are all yours, Staff Sergeant."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 8, 2014)

brokenjar03 said:


> One of my favorite stories to break the ice with people wondering what bootcamp was like is to tell them about our post-meal sprints.  We'd run until someone puked and subsequently had to clean the puke off the ground and place it into their cargo pocket.



Why not just puke in your cargo pocket to begin with.


----------



## brokenjar03 (Sep 8, 2014)

Should have seen that coming. haha


----------

